# Brauche Hilfe für Kaufentscheidung YAKUMO DELTA 300 GPS; PDA mit GPS



## Trollvater (7. November 2004)

Brauche Hilfe für Kaufentscheidung YAKUMO DELTA 300 GPS; PDA mit GPS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Boardis !   
Das unten besch. Gerät soll es bald in Aldi als Sonderangebot geben.

YAKUMO DELTA 300 GPS; PDA mit GPS Funktion 

Man kann es als GPS Gerät oder im Pkw als Naviegerät verwenden.Ich habe so ein Gerät heute im PKW ausprobiert,es war eigentlich sehr gut in der Anwendung sehr detalierte Strassenkarten mit ZOOM Funktion .Die Sprachführung war auch Top.Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt ob das Gerät nicht auch für Bootstouren / Norwegen geeignet ist GPS / usw.Hat ein Boardi damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?? Wo kann ich günstig Karten - CD,s bekommen oder Kopien von Karten CD,s von Südnorwegen um Mandal und Holland um SNEG / Friesland ? evtl Seekarten zum Speichern auf das besagte Gerät.Speicherkarte hat 256 MB. Wo kann ich da Kopien von ( Gebrauchten )Seekarten bekommen, versteht sich mit Kostenbeteidigung meinerseits !!
Bitte um Hilfe

j.wengenroth@t-online.de

Gruß Trollvater  
__________________
MFG: Trollvater


----------



## ollidi (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Kaufentscheidung YAKUMO DELTA 300 GPS; PDA mit GPS*

So weit ich weiß, ist das Gerät rein zur Strassennavigation gedacht. Es kommt auch darauf an, welche Navi-Software dabei ist. Z. B. für den FN2004 gibt es m. E. keine Seekarten. Es hat halt den Vorteil der eingebauten Antenne. Damit kannst Du also auch wandern gehen.

Hör dich doch mal hier   um. Evtl. kann Dir da schneller geholfen werden.


----------



## Chris7 (8. November 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe für Kaufentscheidung YAKUMO DELTA 300 GPS; PDA mit GPS*

Hi Trollvater,

also... die Entscheidung zwischen einem normalen GPS-Handy und einem PDA mit GPS ist nicht so ganz einfach. Ich bin von einem Magellan Meridian auf nen PDA mit Bluetooth GPS-Empfänger umgestiegen. Funktioniert bei der Straßennavigation super. Es ist auch kein Problem, die Kombi mit Karten für die Navigation auf See zu bestücken. Es gibt gute Rasterkartenprogramme (Ozi-Explorer), die sogar mit gescannten Karten klar kommen. Wichtig hierbei ist nur eine genaue Kalibrierung. Es gibt aber auch Programme, die auch nicht viel kosten, die Dir den zurückgelegten Weg inkl. GOTO-Funktion und dem Abspeichern von s.g. Hotspots auf einer leeren Karte ermöglichen. Das ist dann vergleichbar mit den GPS-Handies, die keine Karte hinterlegt haben.

ABER: Der große Nachteil eines PDA´s ist seine Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Stößen, Schlägen und ... Nässe! Bei Wind und Wellen fällt das gute Teil schnell mal auf den Boden oder wird unfreiwillig geduscht.

Es gibt zwar gute (Outdoor-)Verpackungen, aber Du dürftest dann Probleme mit der GPS Antenne des Gerätes bekommen.

Auch die Akku-Laufzeit der modernen PDA´s ist noch nicht für einen langen Angeltag auf See ausgerichtet. Durch die Displaybeleuchtung halten die Akkus nur so ca. drei bis viereinhalb Stunden. Und ich weiß nicht, wie sich bei dem von Dir genannten Yakumo eine schlechte Satellitenverfügbarkeit auswirkt... Das dürfte die Handlingszeit dann noch mal verkürzen.

Also, geeignet ist die Kombi sicherlich. Aber leider nur mit den o.g. Einschränkungen.

Sehr detaillierte Infos zu Soft- und Hardware im Bereich der Navigation mit dem PDA erhälst Du im Forum von www.pocketnavigation.de


----------

